# Fast food



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

*How often do u eat fast food???*​
5+ times a week... i'm afraid to say but i live on that sh1t mate !213.89%2-4 times...... bad i know 7012.96%1-2 times.... i can control my urge!34363.52%Never.. i'm a true champion10619.63%


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???

i reckon twice a week


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Fast food? Never.

Cheat food? WAY too often lol.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Used to be 2 - 4, but now, i only ever eat KFC (cant stand McDonalds / Burgerking since i watched Supersize me when it came out on DVD) once a fortnight at the most.

The occasional Pizza on a saturday (cheat day)


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???
> 
> i reckon twice a week


Very, very rarely. I never have done with my dad being a vegan l and the old queen being health concious gym head too!!! they was very little junk food consumed at all in our house or when we went out to eat!! I aint stepped foot in a McD's for a good 10 yrs either after a seeing a documentary on how the foods made, all the chemicals that they add to it and how their livestock is treated. So i presume all capilistic fast food outlets (KFC, Burger King etc) follow the same practise too..... so i dont eat from them!!!! I did go thru a phase of eating a fair bit of crap food when i worked as deliverer for a local fast food outlet to fund my college days (but thats understandable isnt it, when ur getting it for free?!!!)


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

I had 3 pieces of pizza from pizza hut last night lol

seriously though... once a week, some times ill go 2-3 weeks.

heres a thought though, theres a chinese takeaway round the corner from me.

would you class a chicken omelette with rice as junk food?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pizza on Sunday.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

I am a shocker. The other night I had a large pizza, yesterday for lunch I had a KFC zinger combo and for dinner I had chinese food. Haha.. Mmmmm I am sick, what can I say (Bloody flu keeping me outta the fray till I get better  )


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

i rarely ever eat from Mcdonalds or burger king. maybe once a month from KFC. And used to eat a lot of pizza, but now im not eating it until sunday (cheat day)


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Chicken n pineapple, with boiled rice from the chinese, that is the real sh1t.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

MMMM I look forward to my chinese on a Saturday night. Yummy. :bounce:


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> I am a shocker. The other night I had a large pizza, yesterday for lunch I had a KFC zinger combo and for dinner I had chinese food. Haha.. Mmmmm I am sick, what can I say (Bloody flu keeping me outta the fray till I get better  )


maybe this is why you have the flu?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn i thought i was good only eatin it 1-2 times a week..u guys put me to shame!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I dont eat mcd'z anymore, not scince supersize me! but i eat sweet and sour chicken in my local on fri/sat...Mmmmmmmmm cheat day food...arhhghhhghgh


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ever needed a burger this bad?

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/751/


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Depends if im bulking sometimes 2-3 times a week. Not macies but kebabs, chinese. If im cutting then once a week max.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I actually have a few guys who live on fast food. They asked me to design a menu for them with supps to overdide the food and keep it healthy. All 4 of them have perfect health levels. 2 are over 260 (they use gear) the other 2 are over 220 natural. But they all have normal BP, perfect cholesteral, great insulin/blood sugar, under 50 resting heart rates, and last physicals they aced them. I wrote a book on this called the fast food diatia and we were filming a story about it... before the lawyers pulled the project. Point being that as long as you kept the calorie ratios right and the total calorie amounts right, had some milk (with protein added to bring the meal into the right macro balance) and salad with each meal plus took the supps the food became healthy. Before anyone starts screaming and throwing a hissy because they think its wrong (doesn't fit their nutrition religion) chill. Its not as good as a clean diet, but it does prove that ratios of macros, total calories and supplements can overide and be the most important part of any diet.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

usually once a month or once a fortnight at the most for macdonalds, but i have some vouchers, so may be more now.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

ChefX said:


> I actually have a few guys who live on fast food. They asked me to design a menu for them with supps to overdide the food and keep it healthy. All 4 of them have perfect health levels. 2 are over 260 (they use gear) the other 2 are over 220 natural. But they all have normal BP, perfect cholesteral, great insulin/blood sugar, under 50 resting heart rates, and last physicals they aced them. I wrote a book on this called the fast food diatia and we were filming a story about it... before the lawyers pulled the project. Point being that as long as you kept the calorie ratios right and the total calorie amounts right, had some milk (with protein added to bring the meal into the right macro balance) and salad with each meal plus took the supps the food became healthy. Before anyone starts screaming and throwing a hissy because they think its wrong (doesn't fit their nutrition religion) chill. Its not as good as a clean diet, but it does prove that ratios of macros, total calories and supplements can overide and be the most important part of any diet.


Thats really interesting chef! I've always had a sneaking suspicion about that.

It always makes me laugh when I hear about people trying to sue fast food joints for making them fat....surely if we follow that logic we should be suing supermarkets, thats where the majority of the calories that made me fat came from!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Gridlock said:


> Ever needed a burger this bad?
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/751/


That is unbelieveable.................so funny. Only in America eh!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

once a week probably less, mostly on weekends!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lauren said:


> That is unbelieveable.................so funny. Only in America eh!!!


Lauren is that you in that pic?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

No unfortunately not, its Amy Peters (an American Fitness Model/competitor)


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmm...it's been 7 weeks since I last had fast food! fcuking hell, something is wrong with me!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmmmm barry u fast food junky explains why your such a fat fukr!!!!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hmmmmm barry u fast food junky explains why your such a fat fukr!!!!!

Not, that fecker,s so tight, he wakes up at night to see if he,s lost any sleep .


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

John said:


> hmmmmm barry u fast food junky explains why your such a fat fukr!!!!!
> 
> Not, that fecker,s so tight, he wakes up at night to see if he,s lost any sleep .


LMAO!!!!!  errrr john I am worried as to how tight you know he is???? are you to now partners? I mean training partners? and no!!! im not jealous!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

just out of interst why has insanity gone from insanity to monkey boy to spank????

u like monkeys insanity??? hmm you know that one glove wearing kiddy lickin freak is into monkeys!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I had to be honest and click the 2-4 times a week...i pass 3 maccyD's on the way to school and just cant resist the new bacon, cheese and egg bagels...but at least i have the rest of the day to burn it off...thats what i keep telling myself!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> LMAO!!!!!  errrr john I am worried as to how tight you know he is???? are you to now partners? I mean training partners? and no!!! im not jealous!


look man i have to be tight to make up for the looseness of ur bird  lmao!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

MatracaBergFan said:


> usually once a month or once a fortnight at the most for macdonalds, but i have some vouchers, so may be more now.


Ooooo...i have those vouchers too!! Fab arent they!! The only thing is you do feel obligated to use them!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

to be honest, i dont eat them. maybe have a kebab once a month if that


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

never, not once since nov 04


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

NikiE said:


> Ooooo...i have those vouchers too!! Fab arent they!! The only thing is you do feel obligated to use them!!


You don't need an invite! you're in there more than most of their workers!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Deano1 said:


> just out of interst why has insanity gone from insanity to monkey boy to spank????
> 
> u like monkeys insanity??? hmm you know that one glove wearing kiddy lickin freak is into monkeys!!!


Insanity got banned, monkeyboy was too monkeyish, I wanted spank, as in spank the monkey, I may change it again soon


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Spank said:


> Insanity got banned, monkeyboy was too monkeyish, I wanted spank, as in spank the monkey, I may change it again soon


hairy muff SPANKYBOY!!!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I was feeling guilty about not visiting a fast food chain for so long, so I popped out for 'lunch' at mcdonalds...I think I ate enough to last me another 7 weeks  3 big macs, 2 dbl cheeseburgers, 9 chicken nuggets, chicken curry burger, 2 strawberry milkshakes, and a chocolate donut that seemed to appear at the bottom of the one of the bags, one lady asked me while laughing 'is that all for you?' when I said 'yes' she stopped laughing when she saw I was serious  , and still ate my real lunch too


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

spank, I would have gone...
​


*BOOM! *

*
* 

*
*
​


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> You don't need an invite! you're in there more than most of their workers!


Ha ha! I know!! I must be entitled to free shares with them or something by now!! LOL


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, all those blow jobs must be worth something


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Well, all those blow jobs must be worth something


Na, doubt it mate...lol:eek:


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought maybe 50p off a big mac? surely?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> I thought maybe 50p off a big mac? surely?


Nope....wouldnt have any of it unfortunetly. Will have to just pay my way like the rest of you!! LOL


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

I never eat fast food. Can't temember the last time. Must of been over 5 years. I don't trust these places. There too dirty and they cum in your burgers. I should look like Sly, more like his mum though

Have you ever noticed though that a lot of obvious fast food junkies i.e big fat bastads have good hair, few wrinkles and good skin?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Ironball said:


> I never eat fast food. Can't temember the last time. Must of been over 5 years. I don't trust these places. There too dirty and they cum in your burgers. I should look like Sly, more like his mum though
> 
> Have you ever noticed though that a lot of obvious fast food junkies i.e big fat bastads have good hair, few wrinkles and good skin?


yea, dont u just imagine them spitting in your burger back there, ive got a rule, no eating at any place teenagers serve you, did you hear about that case in the US were some dude urinated on some poor guys burger?


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> yea, dont u just imagine them spitting in your burger back there, ive got a rule, no eating at any place teenagers serve you, did you hear about that case in the US were some dude urinated on some poor guys burger?


Yeah especially if they don't like the look of you. I never heard of that in America but there was a shop in England that some twazak was spunking on the burgers:eek:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> yea, dont u just imagine them spitting in your burger back there, ive got a rule, no eating at any place teenagers serve you, did you hear about that case in the US were some dude urinated on some poor guys burger?


I think you are actually far safer from that type if 'adulteration' in a fast food place because,

1) you can pretty much see them making you burgers the whole time,

2) they stick the burgers in a rack so it would be herd for them to target you with and infected burger and

3) In the 2 minutes you are in there you are unlikely to offend them.

In a posh restaurant however - you never see inside the kitchen your food just appears, the chef and waiter cook for you so if they wanted to target you they could andthere are so many ways you can offend a snooty waiter in restaurant especially with tipping,

I always seem to get the cold shoulder when we eat out in a good restaurant, especially with the old boy snooty waiters I think because Im young, I've got a beautiful girlfrienda nd I can afford to eat in quality restaurants (earn more than them).


----------



## mhallscouse (Jan 20, 2007)

im hungry now :crazy:


----------



## mhallscouse (Jan 20, 2007)

im hungry now!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is pizza considered fast food?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Is pizza considered fast food?


Depends how quickly it was made


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

big said:


> Depends how quickly it was made


LOL!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> Depends how quickly it was made


You bastard, that is some funny sh!t there, leave it up to the Brit's to spread the humor love.

I did a funny.

You did a bigger funny........

I love that...

Thanks Big for making me laugh, I need it being Post cycle and all.......


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont eat it often as I just dont like it that much.

I'd much rather eat a whole chicken at Nando's than a McDonalds, or Pizza.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I dont eat it often as I just dont like it that much.
> 
> I'd much rather eat a whole chicken at Nando's than a McDonalds, or Pizza.


Bump that, whole chicken at nando's! Yum Yum!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I probably eat fast food 1x week.. Mainly a subway cheese steak footlong with southwest and bbq sauce!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Is it me or is nandos 'the' place to go for BBuilders?!

It seems to come up in pretty much any food thread!

On my next shopping trip ima' get myself some of them nandos sauces for the old chicken breast


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Is it me or is nandos 'the' place to go for BBuilders?!
> 
> It seems to come up in pretty much any food thread!
> 
> On my next shopping trip ima' get myself some of them nandos sauces for the old chicken breast


Where else can you sit and scoff a whole chicken with your fingers!!! :bounce:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Is it me or is nandos 'the' place to go for BBuilders?!
> 
> It seems to come up in pretty much any food thread!
> 
> On my next shopping trip ima' get myself some of them nandos sauces for the old chicken breast


I eat there because it is nice, the fact that it is good BB'ing food is just a bonus.

And I LOVE the fact the service is so fast, I hate waiting for food.

The only downside is there are not enough seats and the one at Bluewater gets rammed every weekend and most evenings.

The sauces are good too, I use them at home.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I eat there because it is nice, the fact that it is good BB'ing food is just a bonus.
> 
> And I LOVE the fact the service is so fast, I hate waiting for food.
> 
> ...


In bluewater go to the Gardino place and get a tuna jacket they are huge! Then before you go home get a Nando's take away


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> In bluewater go to the Gardino place and get a tuna jacket they are huge! Then before you go home get a Nando's take away


I shall keep that in mind next time they are busy, cheers,


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Nytol said:


> I shall keep that in mind next time they are busy, cheers,


yeah me 2!! the nandos there can take ages i dont bother going if theres a huge que!

Ben


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Me niether, I dont 'do' queing, I'd rather drive home and eat.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Prob abt once a week if that.... and its only something like a couple of burgers from mc'ds. OR a nice chinese.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

True fast food such as Mac Ds, rather rarely because it messes my body up ie higher blood pressure and feeling sick so i cant eat any more for hours.

Home made fast food such as beef burgers i have rather often if i am not dieting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Lin said:


> pizza hut can only eat the kids crust they leave,


 If you keep getting stronger soon you will be able to over power the kids and have a WHOLE piece of pizza:lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i don't actually like miccy d's/burger king, and I can't stand KFC. I do like pizza, but most take away pizza tastes like ass

does going to places like pizza express/chiquotoes count?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

should the thread not have been more accurately named 'junk food' though? I eat home made fast food a lot but it's not necessarily junk.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

used to eat it 4 times a week now its only on a sat nite however i do a a subway a few times a week.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

maybe once or twice a year we will go into burger king with the kids... don't do mcdonalds although the wife likes kfc.... too greasy for me. I used to be a kebab freak but these days just cant be bothered with it.

it does help that there are very few places open when i'm awake normally, even the motorway franchises are shut in the middle of the night, removing all temptation. I don't normally go into town centres with the truck so don't pass any of the 1am burger/kebab/chinese/indian takeaways...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm going to be different. I probably eat at least 1 piece of crap a day. I'm truly bulking haha. It's not burger king/mcdonalds though, I can't stand them most of the time, I usually have something like that maybe once a month.

When I do cut and go on a diet, I get maybe 1 cheat meal a week and no crap, I make it count.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

God this is an old thread!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???
> 
> *i reckon twice a week*


you would have to have doubled if not trippled that in recent times no??? You have to feed all the fat kids somehow


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> you would have to have doubled if not trippled that in recent times no??? You have to feed all the fat kids somehow


yeah easily! lol

most days i'll eat fast food i reckon.. who cares i'm injured and cant really train properly and still leanish so its all good 

plus maccy D's tastes so good!

also the meateor pizza from Domino's Pizza is unreal if anyone hasn't had it yet! :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> most days i'll eat fast food i reckon.. who cares i'm injured and cant really train properly and still leanish so its all good


well you wouldnt be injured if you saw your physio and did what she said to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DB said:


> also the *meateor pizza from Domino's Pizza* is unreal if anyone hasn't had it yet! :thumb:


 i had that on boxing day at my brothers hahahahahahahah (was the only place we could order from that was open)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> well you wouldnt be injured if you saw your physio and did what she said to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've said before.. she is always busy
> 
> i had that on boxing day at my brothers hahahahahahahah (was the only place we could order from that was open)


Haha thats when i had it aswell! awesome aint it!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> I've said before.. she is always busy


bull**** and you know it!!



DB said:


> Haha thats when i had it aswell! awesome aint it!


yea its not bad i spose!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

When living with my parents up untill I was 16-17 never had mc donalds remember having "wimpy" for my birthday/girlfriends birthday at 11.Junk food persay was my mums home made kebabs NOW well junk food twice a week.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whenever i can catch it- and i dont like cardio:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

once or twice per week normaly, nothing really bad tho, although crimbo its been 5 times a day lol


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Not alot but after reading this thread id give my right tit for a mahoosive pizza right now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lilly M said:


> Not alot but after reading this thread id give my right tit for a mahoosive pizza right now


me tooooooooo doenst help im hungry  hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that would require going outside!!


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

me & the mrs get pizza & chips most friday nights.....

but other than that,i might sneek a sly kfc in now & again depending on where im working.

glad this wasnt a how often+chocolate poll tho:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I can count on 1 hand the amount of times I've eaten take away in the last 4 years. I refuse to eat food that gets served in a fcking bucket. Lips and @sres reshaped into anything has no appeal. One of the lads at the gym makes us pizzas if we fancy one...can cook will cook! Although Paramaniac has told me that one of the local take aways do a chicken breast shaslik thing that is really nice and I KNOW what a fussy begger he is about food so maybe one day I will be tempted....but I doubt it:whistling:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> me tooooooooo doenst help im hungry  hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that would require going outside!!


well seen as you havent put on a pound all christmas ( i hate you ( JK) ) treat yourself :thumb:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

once every 2 week


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

love KFC hot n spicy chicken wings :thumb:


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ever since i was 16 5 yrs ago i have prob eaten kfc and mc dodnalds 4-5 times.... i dont eat any fast food apart from pizza... just becuase its so ****ing sexy... meateor with garlic and herb dip and a can of fosters...mmm...13-16 i used to eat mc dodnalds 2-3 times a week and ended up 20 stone at 16 so kind of put me off lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I voted for 1-2 times per week but its more like once a fortnight.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it depends last few months proberly once every 2-3 weeks but i go out for a meal every week wether dieting or bulking.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ive been having 2 macdonald cheeseburgers per day for about a year:thumbup1: kfc looks nice but i dont really like the crunchy skin on the outside.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

at the moment alot due to xmas hahaha!! but usually once week I suppose :thumb:


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

If a Subway counts as fast food, then I would say 1-2 times a week. If not, never


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

AAZ said:


> If a Subway counts as fast food, then I would say 1-2 times a week. If not, never


mmmmmmmm had a foot 2day :bounce:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

carly said:


> mmmmmmmm had a foot 2day :bounce:


What flavour? Spicy Italian is my favourite Sub! :thumb:


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

12" hearty Italian bread (lightly toasted) with tuna, lettuce and mayo :thumb:


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

AAZ said:


> 12" hearty Italian bread (lightly toasted) with tuna, lettuce and mayo :thumb:


try it with a bit of red onion, can't beat it mmm..


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Will do mate, sounds good :thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd say I have fast food twice aweek off season, pre contest maybe once a week on refeed day!


----------



## oojackoo (Dec 27, 2008)

I eat fast food maybe 1-2 a week


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

i actually never normally eat fast food, but as im going into the army in 6 days, iv bin stuffing my face with ****!


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

AAZ said:


> 12" hearty Italian bread (lightly toasted) with tuna, lettuce and mayo :thumb:


my god do not eat subway its all SHIIITTEEEE, i worked at subway before non of the food is fresh its all bull****, all packaged n most of it is left in the fridge for days on end


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

tbh i eat it all the time and i dont care.

i dont compete and i dont give a ****. gimme a decent chicken shish kebab anyday.

i do like those meteoras from dominos aswell.

average twice weekly ill go a month with out eating any though


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

i have 1 cheat meal a week...witch is good cause i used to live on chips


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

DB said:


> ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???
> 
> i reckon twice a week


Depends if I can keep out of the pub on a Saturday mate if I get drunk a donna kebab is a must, if I dont get drunk then I am really good:innocent:


----------



## dstyrrell (Feb 8, 2008)

Lauren said:


> MMMM I look forward to my chinese on a Saturday night. Yummy. :bounce:


My god !!! with a body like that you have nothing to worry about !!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???
> 
> i reckon twice a week


Wanna vote again now fatty? LMFAO twice a week? Twice a fcukin day more like xxx


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^PMSL.

Once in a blue moon now. I eat out in a restaurant 1-2 times a week but ask all my food to be cooked seperate. I also ask how its cooked and is there anything added in it etc.


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^ Once in a blue moon for me too, never really been in to fast food, probably because the nearest mcdonnalds is 20 miles away and that's the only fast food place around here! (live in the middle of nowhere lol), we have a subway coming in the next few months but Ill stick to the local sandwich shop :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Once per week and tonight is Domino's night.

Come 6 pm, i'll be munching on a large stuffed crust


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Had a curry Tuesday but it just had to be done, it's once a fortnight otherwise


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Wanna vote again now fatty? LMFAO twice a week? Twice a fcukin day more like xxx


hahahahaha hes kinda got you there :tongue: however having said that what did he have on sunday lunch jamie and what did you have???


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

never, now,

Previous to 2008? erm, is there a twice a day option??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Wanna vote again now fatty? LMFAO twice a week? Twice a fcukin day more like xxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can't stand the stuff, cheat food yes, takeaway no (does fish and chips count:laugh


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I sometimes grab a couple of those KFC mini fillet burgers on the weekend


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

2-3 cheats a week for me lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> hahahahaha hes kinda got you there :tongue: however having said that what did he have on sunday lunch jamie and what did you have???


Nando's? I had a Chicken and bacon salad with sauteed potatoes and sweet peppers with french!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nando's? I had a Chicken and bacon salad with sauteed potatoes and sweet peppers with french!


hahaha na im talking about his impressive effort to have chicken/vege and sweet pot!!! i think even you were suprised!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 5, 2009)

Friday night ill have some chips and saturday i slack off a bit may have a chocolate bar and some crisps.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

KFC or a few slices of pizza once every couple of weeks


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG this is a bad bad thread...it will make me weak!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Pizza every Saturday...it keeps me sane. :laugh:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> ^^PMSL.
> 
> Once in a blue moon now. I eat out in a restaurant 1-2 times a week but ask all my food to be cooked seperate. I also ask how its cooked and is there anything added in it etc.


Bet they love you mate, prime target for a bunch of pubes mixing in your scoff if I ever heard one.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheat meal once per week.


----------



## Biggaz (Feb 23, 2009)

No option for less than once a month, usually if I'm out and going to miss a meal. Did stop yesterday cos I worked late, 3 1/4 pounders with cheese.

No chinese (cant stand the msg and other chemicals in them), no kebabs or takeaway pizza's either.

Do eat out 2-3X a week, same place every time.... 10oz ribeye, jacket potatoe and salad every time. Now know all the kitchen staff, chefs come out to check the steaks are right now


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Biggaz said:


> No option for less than once a month, usually if I'm out and going to miss a meal. Did stop yesterday cos I worked late, 3 1/4 pounders with cheese.
> 
> No chinese (cant stand the msg and other chemicals in them), no kebabs or takeaway pizza's either.
> 
> *Do eat out 2-3X a week, same place every time.... 10oz ribeye, jacket potatoe and salad every time. Now know all the kitchen staff, chefs come out to check the steaks are right now*


plus u don't get that service in mc donalds :lol:


----------



## Biggaz (Feb 23, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> plus u don't get that service in mc donalds :lol:


 :whistling: say that again....

I know who's cooking usually, cos we eat there so often I'm sure the head chefs picks me out better steaks, looked like half a cow running round my plate the other night. it was so rare I think it was trying to eat my salad :thumbup1:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Chinese and Indian Occasionally, never dirty Mac D's or burger type rubbish.

Parents that always take their kids to Mac D's need a trip from social services!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.......a big tub of Ben n Jerrys or Hagen Daz every weekend.....mm mm mm

had a month of craving coca cola.....had to go to the shop and buy a can....passed now.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

cheat meal once a week, either pizza or mcdonalds normally...go to townnnn wen i do it.... this sunday night wil be one of my last cheat meals in run up to my comp...so im thinkin 2-3 big macs, 2 fries, coke, mcflurry, apple pie and then sum choclat  heheheeh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I ban myself from thinking about cheat food til saturday....

....and guess what day it is now....


----------



## bigm (Jun 16, 2008)

once a week , curry or chinesse on a sunday nite


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have one cheat meal every 2weeks, weither its fast food or just a fry up


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I couldn't answer as I only have fast food like once every 6 months maybe twice. I do however enjoy an indian, I try for the lamb tika and white. Rice.

I get an occasion pizza but that's it for fast food.

Ohhhhh god I want a bacon double cheesburger xl with 2 large frys and a side of onion rings and a few bbq sources. Oh and 3 chicken fillet strips. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a one last night TBH..

Large Iranian Grilled Chicken Kebah with Fries / Garlic Mayo / 10" Garlic bread with cheese mushrooms.. that will be it this week


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Normally i never, but, i was extremely drunk on friday and saturday night, so, between getting drunk and sobering i managed to get my ass to mcdonalds 

Spent a easy £20 in 2 days in there! :whistling:


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

twice a week.

friday night eat with the bint, sat or sunday i have 2 half pounder cheese burgers, after gym of course.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

does nandos take away count as fast food?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Good bump 

EDIT take that back, thought you bumped from 2005 lol.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

New Mc Donalds NewYork special :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

on a saturday a kfc :thumb:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

nobody said:


> New Mc Donalds NewYork special :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


the bacon on them things is minging!

give me a nandos double chicken breast pitta and cheese anyday !


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

0161 said:


> the bacon on them things is minging!
> 
> give me a *nandos double chicken breast* pitta and cheese anyday !


I have the bun instead of pitta :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Burger King as I hear its the only one using the 100% beef out of them and Maccys?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Goose said:


> Burger King as I hear its the only one using the 100% beef out of them and Maccys?


for some reason I find the burgerking burgers more beefy and solid tasting then McDonalds


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Loads recently. Funnily enough it has coincided with enormous weight gain


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

McD's are advertising they're using 100% beef now.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Willie said:


> McD's are advertising they're using 100% beef now.


of course its 100% beef LOL! what else would it be?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Not 100% beef?


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Willie said:


> Not 100% beef?


..... lips and eyelids?


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Mostly once a week when bulking. Usually a pizza but there are days when I'm out and get delayed, miss the buthchers and end up in mcdonalds with a double quarter with cheese, large fries, large strawberry milkshake and two curry dips.

Love it but still hate that shlt.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Usually only when Im caught out and have to eat.

I read an article on here somewhere that said a McDonalds hamburger is actually not so unhealthy in comparison to alot of other things (in moderation of course) and provides a decent amount of protein with acceptable fat/carbs. So If im out and about and forgot to bring a shake etc, ill have 2 of them. So id maybe say twice a week.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a good read by Lyle McDonald on the subject: click


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

I enjoy bishop's nice n crisp very good after a long time of low carbs. A nice treat to work towards.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

I used to eat fast food once a fortnight,now I don`t bother.

My down fall is biscuits chocie bournbons,I even fight my kids for them:lol:,not saying my diet is great it needs some work doing and will get sorted in due time when I can get back to train properly..


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Once a week or once every 10 days. or once every 14 days... all of them on seperate times lol.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

never for me. being a veggie its very limited anyway plus i hate the taste of fast food.


----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

I swear to god if i had a KFC anywhere near where i live, i'd baloon to over 300lbs  Soo good


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

welshflame said:


> never for me. being a veggie its very limited anyway plus i hate the taste of fast food.


But you can you still can eat processed veggies.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

WHO THE FCK BUMPED THIS????????? :cursing:

I've already been having thoughts of ordering a mcdonalds and fighting off the urge. Now some cvnt bumps this thread with a pointless vote.

IF I ORDER A MCD I BLAME YOU CVNT.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Everyday pretty much on an evening just because I don't have time to fit in the trip from day work, gym, and cooking, then get back to night work......try and go for the 'healthy' options if I can though.

Chicken Shashlik from curry house / Chicken Shish from Kebab shop / Nandos. Although I do have the odd curry, chicken burger, chinese, beef burgers. Really need to get a cooker in the shop methinks! lol.

Saying that - after chicken and rice 2/3 times during the day it makes a welcome change, yesterday I couldn't even stomach the thought of chicken and rice so had chips, battered sausages, curry sauce lunch, snickers to snack, and a curry on the evening. :thumb:

Can stomach the chicken and rice agian today now  so back on Chicken and rice pretty much for 3 days 'til my holiday :laugh:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Might aswell add my 2p wirth as I missed it first time round.

I voted for 1-2 times a week but in reality its less than that. Not because I have good self control or don't want it. Its just because I can't afford to!  

My favourite is Chinese. Chicken curry, egg fried rice and lemon chicken. Its all good! :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Wow, this is old. Didn't see it before though.

I have take out about once a fortnight at most. Although I love McDonalds it's usally an ordered pizza or chinese cos I'm too lazy to drive to McDonalds!! If they delivered it would be a very different story!!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

5 year old thread :laugh:

I eat fast food when i get drunk

So thats about once every 3 months

Ive not had a cheat meal for months, fell bad after ive eaten it so dont bother


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Syko said:


> Ive not had a cheat meal for months, fell bad after ive eaten it so dont bother


Ouch man your missing out!

Yeah feel bad about kicking a small child in the face, but never feel bad about nice food!!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

It dont bother me not having a cheat meal

My birthday on the 30th so im sure il have one then and not eat all day next day with hangover :laugh:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hate McDonalds so never go there. Have the occasional KFC (every 3 or 4 months) and a pizza once or twice a month.

My downfall is Indian food and I usually have a curry every week, sometimes twice at weekends!!


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm in sh1t shape but when I diet I don't eat takeaways at all, its when I stop dieting last time I had no plan and just stuffed me face


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

At the moment im on a bulk but still allow dirty cheat meals twice a week...

Tbh the fact that im bulking means i don't long for junk anyway, just had:

4 eggs scrambled with milk, 2 small wholemeal muffins toasted with olive spread, 1/2 a tin of tomatoes!

Dashed with brown sauce! :drool:

Still not exactly the same as a all you can eat chinese :laugh:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

just realize this thread started in 2005, lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

if im in a rush then ill go buy a subway

for a cheat meal which i tend to have every sat prob somethink like domino's

so really once a week, or twice if i have a rushed day


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Chicken kebab with salad and chillli sauce is my weakness!!!

Maybe once a week !!

dont care for pizza and mc'ds


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

jay631 said:


> Chicken kebab with salad and chillli sauce is my weakness!!!
> 
> Maybe once a week !!
> 
> dont care for pizza and mc'ds


A good healthy choice, especially if you either pass on the white pitta bread or use your own wholewheat pitta instead. :thumbup1:

Me- I have fast food once a week, normally on a sunday I get a pizza or a chinese and ice cream. However, over the course of the day I don't eat much else so my calorie intake works out close to maintenance levels.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Pizza is the daddy but i have it about once a month and for my cheat meal i usually have a cheese,chicken and chilli sauce pannini then a sly bag of cheese doritoes n thats it :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not a clean eater at all. I'll cram whatever I need to in to get my calories and protein.

Maccy D standard burger - 14g protein, 30g carb, 8g fat, 250 kcals. Huuuuge amount of salt in it though.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Lee Preist so I follow his lead!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't eat fast food. And I very rarely eat 'junk' food, and when I do it is only ever a bite of my sisters if she has got any and offers. Not bought a chocolate bar, pack of crisps, chip ect nothing in years!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to eat fast food anywhere from 1-4 times per week. Only have a chinese on sundays now, very rarely during the week any more. Dont get me wrong though, if i take a mad notion for a fish supper on a wednesday night, its on.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> I'm not a clean eater at all. I'll cram whatever I need to in to get my calories and protein.
> 
> Maccy D standard burger - *14g protein, 30g carb, 8g fat, 250 kcals*. Huuuuge amount of salt in it though.


Is the protein even getting through though.

That guy who lived off mcdonalds lost muscle mass and weight before piling on the blubber.

Fast food is a treat to keep you sane, dont replace a meal with it thinking it all does the same thing.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

every single day...2 double cheeseburgers and a large fries at some point during my day...protein and carbs just like any other meal you eat but just with added fat,doesnt seem to effect me though


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> Is the protein even getting through though.
> 
> That guy who lived off mcdonalds lost muscle mass and weight before piling on the blubber.
> 
> Fast food is a treat to keep you sane, dont replace a meal with it thinking it all does the same thing.


what do you mean by is the protein getting through?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

once a week if that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Love maccy d's!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm unfotunatly going to be eating take aways and fast food for couple of days due to me moving house tomorrow...I'll feel like **** for a couple of days after, lol


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

lee85 said:


> I'm unfotunatly going to be eating take aways and fast food for couple of days due to me moving house tomorrow...I'll feel like **** for a couple of days after, lol


 its ok, just be strict next week mate


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

once every friday for my cheat


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

stew121 said:


> its ok, just be strict next week mate


I'll get it sorted, for now I will enjoy my slutty meals, and get the whip out next week, lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

twice a month perhaps?

Depends what you count as fast food haha.

But really if you're an ecto some of it isnt even that bad for you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Every mass building programme worthy of the name should include one giant meat feast pizza every month.


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

3 times a week i have a weak spot for southern fried chicken


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> what do you mean by is the protein getting through?


Not all protein gets digested, depends on liver function, how well the food was cooked/prepared etc. Apparantly even more so with a mcdonalds diet. As i mentioned the guy that did mcdonalds for a month lost weight initially before gaining any. Since muscle weighs more than fat and i think his bf didnt change it looked more like muscle wastage.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bish83 said:


> *Not all protein gets digested, depends on liver function*, how well the food was cooked/prepared etc. Apparantly even more so with a mcdonalds diet. As i mentioned the guy that did mcdonalds for a month lost weight initially before gaining any. Since muscle weighs more than fat and i think his bf didnt change *it looked more like muscle wastage*.


Hardly suprising when you consider how little protein is in a McDonalds burger :lol: .

PS; technically the liver only comes into play after the digestion process, the liver only synthesises proteins.


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

In cutting season hardly ever; however in normal cases once or twice a month and of course within reason.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

sweet_FA said:


> Very, very rarely. I never have done with my dad being a vegan l and the old queen being health concious gym head too!!! they was very little junk food consumed at all in our house or when we went out to eat!! I aint stepped foot in a McD's for a good 10 yrs either after a seeing a documentary on how the foods made, all the chemicals that they add to it and how their livestock is treated. So i presume all capilistic fast food outlets (KFC, Burger King etc) follow the same practise too..... so i dont eat from them!!!! I did go thru a phase of eating a fair bit of crap food when i worked as deliverer for a local fast food outlet to fund my college days (but thats understandable isnt it, when ur getting it for free?!!!)


Mate..one day i want my son to post that on a forum


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Minus the vegan bit


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Prob have a takeaway every 2 weeks.

Proper fast food probably once a month if that


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

tylerx said:


> In cutting season hardly ever; however in normal cases once or twice a month and of course within reason.


After the last post being in april 2011 its good to see such a worthy post reignite this thread lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Prob have a takeaway every 2 weeks.
> 
> Proper fast food probably once a month if that


What's the difference


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't resist a KFC sometimes when walking past but limit myself to a snackbox - too expensive for me


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Can't resist a KFC sometimes when walking past but limit myself to a snackbox - too expensive for me







I used to love kfc until I saw this... I still can't believe my local kfc was serving us 5months old chicken with worms in it:banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JACK3D. (Sep 7, 2012)

Can some mod pls help me... Whenever I post something it disappears after a few seconds and reappears after like 12-48hrs....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I recharge with steer's chips


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i had it about every other day when there was tren in my blood :lol:

Great post workout food with a shot of insulin


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i ticked never but i did have a whole chicken on sunday from nandos with sweet pot mash and mixed beans duno if that counts


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

once or twice am cutting aswell.

Piri Piri chicken does it for me every time though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i ticked never but i did have a whole chicken on sunday from nandos with sweet pot mash and mixed beans duno if that counts


Nandos...what the TRUE bodybuilder eats and thinks its cheating :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ppl seem to have a marmite view on nandos, i think it serves a decent purpose myself. Some ppl hate it for some reason!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

DB said:


> ok be honest how often do u boys/girls eat fast food???
> 
> i reckon twice a week


my idea of fast food


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Once a week normaly, my fav Chinese is fillet steak vietmeness style


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

InSaNiTy said:


> I was feeling guilty about not visiting a fast food chain for so long, so I popped out for 'lunch' at mcdonalds...I think I ate enough to last me another 7 weeks  3 big macs, 2 dbl cheeseburgers, 9 chicken nuggets, chicken curry burger, 2 strawberry milkshakes, and a chocolate donut that seemed to appear at the bottom of the one of the bags, one lady asked me while laughing 'is that all for you?' when I said 'yes' she stopped laughing when she saw I was serious  , and still ate my real lunch too


Iv done that before was well awkward. Was with ex girlfriend ordered a large big mac meal. 2 double cheese burgers with no cheese and an extra fries. Check out guy said "so that's you done does your girlfriend want anything" his face when she started telling him what she wantedwas amazing.

Funniest one has got to be when we went to frankies and bennies I ordered large fish and chips and she ordered something else. Mine came out but the exes food didn't. Was waiting for her food I didn't touch mine as I wanted to wait till both was out . Waited 5 minutes was about to question were her food was The woman came across "do you want a little plate and knife and fork bringing bringing out so you can share" i said "no i would MUCH rather she had her own plate of food we ordered" they had forgot to put it in.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Depends sometimes it can't be helped like I was meant to be off work on Thursday and they called me in first thing in the morning and expected me to be there within half an hour, so I made a protein shake and rushed out the house so basically come break time I was starving and had to take a trip to the Butty van was abit ****ed coz am dieting at the mo


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

either chinese, dominos two for tuesdays or a steak kebab on chips with house sauce, at least once a week


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

If I want it I get it


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

fast food like KFC, Macca's etc, hardly ever, twice a year?

but things like Curry, fish and chips or chinese maybe once or twice a month. My wife is a great cook so I tend to sway towards hope cooked stuff.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Once a week generally, But had a right Mare over this Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

pizza hut got that new pulled pork pizza thats getting demolished


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't remember last time I had KFC, Mcdonalds etc...

Probably have pizza/kebab or Chinese takeaway once a month, that's it as far as fast good goes.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Too many nandos.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are a serious trainer, you should not be eating fast food ever. It's bad for you and bugger all nutrients and mainly fat and salt. Full of other nasties as well.

....oh, had burger king on Saturday and kfc Saturday night :lol:


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

2-4 times...

... a year. Doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

i dont eat fast food often but i will be this weekend as a birthday treat


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Probably about once every other week for me, if that. Do love a greasy pizza or kebab.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Haha, well done guys on resurrecting this thread (from 2005!) multiple times! :rockon:


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

1-2 times a week, sometimes 3. Its usually just on days where I need the calories and don't have time for anything else. I take the IIFYM approach to the most of my dieting anyway and will get a good 50% of my calories from food a lot of you would probably consider "cheat meals".


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe 3 times a week, I run it under the tap first though.. fken clean eaters..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly... can't remember the last time I did; probably over a decade ago. Not being funny but it's not even something I ever crave/want... is that weird?!


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Never eat MCDONALD'S or kfc. Once a month might have a chow mein if fancy it. But never fancy anything else.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Was eating it everyday. Now maybe once a week. Vege fast food is ****.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

A double cheeseburger is never far away. especially if im needing to up my calories for the day, so quick and easy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Just had a Big Johns Triple burger with my team for lunch now back to work


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was eating it everyday. Now maybe once a week. Vege fast food is ****.


You used to have the best fast food. Your journal was pure food porn.

How have your gains been since switching to a vege diet?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> You used to have the best fast food. Your journal was pure food porn.
> 
> How have your gains been since switching to a vege diet?


Iv lost loads of fat and i feel 100000% more healthy


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Usually around once a week when im out and about with the kids


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chinese on its way now  probly 1x a week


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Just had a Big Johns Triple burger with my team for lunch now back to work


Oh yes, Big Johns is good although I am sure that their portions are smaller now than they were 4-5yrs ago.

I say that as I am sat here eating a LARGE battered Haddock and chips n peas.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Too much, couple times a week easy -_-


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Kebabs... No pita bread, just kofte and salad with chilli sauce... Mmmm, getting hungry now!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ollie B said:


> ^^PMSL.
> 
> Once in a blue moon now. I eat out in a restaurant 1-2 times a week but ask all my food to be cooked seperate. I also ask how its cooked and is there anything added in it etc.


Don't **** off the Chef,,, you will eat **** without you know it hahaha


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

once or twice every two weeks when I got my daughter. usually a chippy/kfc and a nice sunday lunch or something. so not so bad


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Was eating it everyday. Now maybe once a week. Vege fast food is ****.


Come back to the dark side bretherin.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

cant remember the last time i bought any type of food that was premade, except a cherry pie from asda since cooking cherrys are a rip off. mother was a cook when i was younger and i took an interest in it so i can cook nicer stuff for cheaper.

dont think i could eat ti after eating clean for pretty much 2 years, i had a bit of someones garlic chicken tikka to taste, i swear the next day i was excreting methane, i actually looked for a gas leak before i realized it was me....


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I live off it... Until I go on a diet... Then its minimum, which may still be once a week, but then I just stick to grilled chicken burgers. Generally grilled chicken. pizzas etc just get you major fat... Explains why im a fat tw4t and have never seen abs. Really trying this time though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyday atm can't seen to put weight on so its anything goes lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Had a KFC for 4 days in a row as it helps get my calories in at minute :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will never eat it again after some of the nasty vids I've seen. Worms in food etc rank


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been to two Chinese buffets in the past week alone


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Will never eat it again after some of the nasty vids I've seen. Worms in food etc rank


Swear there was a rat battered in someones KFC few years back :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Swear there was a rat battered in someones KFC few years back :laugh:


Wouldn't surprise me haha. I'd rather eat the rat. KFC is nasty.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You should avoid all places where young people prepare food.


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

2-4 but it will all change soon.... honest!


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

once every two weeks on average. Normally when i just couldn't be ****d to cook anymore or when I am very tired and just need a caloric boost, or maybe when I am irrationally feeling sanguine which is rare. Sometimes I misjudge how much energy I can burn up doing my exercises, and then I just sit down for a snack and find myself eating uncontrollably. I hate it when I do that, but what the heck.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Don't **** off the Chef,,, you will eat **** without you know it hahaha


Yeah baby!

Ain't no mofo insult me afore ah puts them hominy grits on the table.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't done for a couple months.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a cheat evening every saturday, i enjoy some candy and typically order some food and just enjoy i dont have to make it myself.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

I must say I genuinely don't like most fast food. Besides the occasional SubWay I haven't eaten anything from McDonalds, KFC, BK etc for over 5 years. It just tastes nasty...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Stupid poll options, 1-2 times a week and then never????


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Stupid poll options, 1-2 times a week and then never????


How often do you cheat?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> How often do you cheat?


I eat pretty well during the week and eat what I like at weekends


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> I eat pretty well during the week and eat what I like at weekends


Thanks, Do you drink alcohol? Beer? At weekends I mean?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Mon-Thursday clean with test and t3

Fri/sun beer and take out! I use test as my crutch I like my life to much


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Thanks, Do you drink alcohol? Beer? At weekends I mean?


2 or three shorts on a Friday , Saturday night, dont drink beer.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

last year from July during my first bulk, I thought it was acceptable to eat as much crap as I wanted, I was having kfc and Indian takeaway every week, with the occasional chippy and dominoes. Thinking its full of meat/protein so it's all good (..bulking bro). I mean the rest of the time during work it was clean foods, chicken breast, brown rice, broccoli, nuts etc etc but probably a good 3/4 times a week I was pigging out on some nasty fast food. Obviously I got pretty fat going from a 31" waist at around 10% bf to a 34" waist at around 15% body fat. I cleaned my diet up just after Christmas and continued to bulk, didn't put much more fat on but obviously didn't lose it either being in a surplus. Being cutting since end of April, definitely lost the bloated fat look, got maybe another 5/6 weeks before I'm as lean as I'd like though. Never again! Being fat is no fun and neither is not making progress in the gym cause your in a deficit.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

500 cals worth of junk, empty carbs every day once all other macro/micros are hit, suffice y.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I eat at least one 'junk' meal a day lol


----------



## T.C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Weekend cheater here!


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

One a weekend


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Cheat properly once every 2 weeks or so when I go out and have a few drinks.

Went 6-8 weeks without a cheat at all recently to drop some fat, it certainly helped!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

most days iifym


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> 500 cals worth of junk, empty carbs every day once all other macro/micros are hit, suffice y.


My mum eats like that but she doesnt count anything.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> My mum eats like that.


My friend's pet rabit eats like you (he is carnivorous  )


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Put never, because it's less than once a week.

But not never.

Probably once every six weeks a Pizza Hut or chinese, so maybe 8 or 9 times a year.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Too gluttonous and too hedonistic to eat shyte. Only quality food, if I have to watch how much I'm eating, then only premium stuff comes to the menu.


----------

